# 16 inch to 18 inch rims.



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't see a problem switching to LTZ rims with stock size LTZ tires. You should be fine with warranty and speedometer readings.


----------



## KyRebel928 (Apr 21, 2014)

So I shouldn't have to have it re calibrated?


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

Tire Size Calculator

It's not as big of a deal as you may think. Even running 18's at 90mph your not off by more than 1mph. Check this site out (scroll down to speed calculator). It may help you with your decision. I'm also running 18's up from my 1LT 16's.


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

I should have mentioned that this information applies more to the appropriate tire size than the wheel size.


----------



## KyRebel928 (Apr 21, 2014)

Well that makes me feel better. :yahoo:


----------



## KyRebel928 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have one other question well maybe two lol. after I go up to the 18' can I use caliper covers? And since I will be changing the TPMS to the new 18' the car should show that I have the 18' and not register that the tire pressure is low right? Since the tire pressure should be 35 on the 16' and then 30' on the 18'.


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

Well going up in wheel size should buy you more room for caliper covers. That being said if the covers fit now they should fit after you change up. I'm running my 18's at 35psi so I really don't know if you'll get a low pressure warning


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Go with stock size of 225-45-18 and you wont have any troubles.

As for PSI in tires, 35 is good, i run 38 and imo its the max you should go, since the PSI will go higher in spirited driving.


----------



## KyRebel928 (Apr 21, 2014)

What I meant was my car shouldn't be telling me that The tire pressure is low after I switch the tires right. It should register that there's a different tire size, right?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

KyRebel928 said:


> What I meant was my car shouldn't be telling me that The tire pressure is low after I switch the tires right. It should register that there's a different tire size, right?


I think it will only register the PSI, nothing else, so...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

The TPMS will look for a difference between tires, if all are at say 30 or 32 PSI you should not see an indicator lamp, if one tire drops to 25 then you would see a lamp.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

The tire pressure monitor works more off of pressure "difference" than what the actual pressure is. Which means if all the tires are at 25 PSI it won't alarm. Also if the pressures are at 51 it wont alarm. However if your sitting at 51 on three tires and 25 on one of the others the TPM will alarm.

Whatever size difference in rims should be compensated by tire size. (A very simple and almost accurate way to put it is... if your rims are 2" larger your tires should be 2" smaller in height). Not entirely true but I put it that way so it's easy to understand.

^ Already answered figures.. Didn't see the second page


----------



## KyRebel928 (Apr 21, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> The TPMS will look for a difference between tires, if all are at say 30 or 32 PSI you should not see an indicator lamp, if one tire drops to 25 then you would see a lamp.


Thanks! That's what I was trying to ask but wasn't sure how to word it lol.


----------



## KyRebel928 (Apr 21, 2014)

2013LT said:


> The tire pressure monitor works more off of pressure "difference" than what the actual pressure is. Which means if all the tires are at 25 PSI it won't alarm. Also if the pressures are at 51 it wont alarm. However if your sitting at 51 on three tires and 25 on one of the others the TPM will alarm.
> 
> Whatever size difference in rims should be compensated by tire size. (A very simple and almost accurate way to put it is... if your rims are 2" larger your tires should be 2" smaller in height). Not entirely true but I put it that way so it's easy to understand.
> 
> ^ Already answered figures.. Didn't see the second page


Thanks that helped a lot!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Well now that it's all taken care of... welcome to the forum.


----------



## KyRebel928 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks!  I look forward to driving you all crazy with more random questions.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Welcome! Until you get your new wheels, pump up the tires to 40 PSI. I have the exact same car as you and it seems to run best (MPG) at that pressure.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

KyRebel928 said:


> Thanks!  I look forward to driving you all crazy with more random questions.


Welcome to the forum and don't worry we will almost answer anything lol, that's what we are all here for!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I was going to say what woman could resist an advertisement of growing 2x4=8". But seeing that you're a lady, you might not want to advertise that much.

Anywho, look up the stock tire specs on Tire Rack and look up for the tires you want to get. The revs per mile is key to an accurate speedometer. When I got my snow tires, the revs per mile are very close, like 795 vs. 802.

I was told you cannot recalibrate a Cruze speedometer. Granted that was a dealer saying that, so there's a good chance of it being false info. You do have to have your TPMS relearned, which a tire shop can easily do, and probably for free. Tell them you need your TPMS relearned, and look up what buttons to push inside the car from your owner's manual.


----------



## KyRebel928 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey guys I have another question, what tires would you recommend for the 18" rims. I was looking at the MICHELIN/PILOT-MXM4.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

KyRebel928 said:


> Hey guys I have another question, what tires would you recommend for the 18" rims. I was looking at the MICHELIN/PILOT-MXM4.


The Michelin Primacy is a nice tire. I put a set of these on when i bought aftermarket 18" wheels for my 1LT. They ride softer and handle better than the stock 16" original tires. Do a little shopping around and you can get these for around $500 a set. And Michelins last forever.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I too would recommend a set of Michelin tires for the Cruze. I would have Michelins on all my vehicles, but the OE tires are still on the Acadia, and as for my G8, well ... I couln't quite scratch up the $ needed for 4 new ones at just under $300 each for tires alone (and burn-outs don't feel as bad on cheaper tires either), then throw in tax, road hazard, etc. but NEXT time ... I'll get Michelins for that too! Had a set on my 2003 Yukon that had over 80,000 miles on them before I had to get rid of em! Our Volt has Primacy MXV4 tires on it, and with 43,000 miles, still have about 1/2 the tread left. Just stay away from the OE goodyears!


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

You won't have to recalibrate. 

fyi... I used to run 37x12.50x15 SuperSwamper Iroks on my Toyota trucks. My speedo was only off 3-5 mph.


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

I just bought a set of Michelin mxm4 for my 18 inch rims. So far I'm pretty content on how it performs, but I just notice that the ride changed it became hard and bouncy.


----------



## KyRebel928 (Apr 21, 2014)

Silver LT RS said:


> The Michelin Primacy is a nice tire. I put a set of these on when i bought aftermarket 18" wheels for my 1LT. They ride softer and handle better than the stock 16" original tires. Do a little shopping around and you can get these for around $500 a set. And Michelins last forever.



So you think it rides better wit the 18"? I've been looking around for the Primacy but I can't find them cheaper than about $800 out the door.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

KyRebel928 said:


> So you think it rides better wit the 18"? I've been looking around for the Primacy but I can't find them cheaper than about $800 out the door.


Yes, my 18" Michelin Primacy's definitely ride smoother than the original 16" Firestones, and i run 40psi in them. Michelin was having a sale on these tires when i bought them from Discount Tire thru ebay. Oddly enough, they were cheaper on ebay then going direct thru Discount Tire on line. All of my local tire shops were asking $900 a set for these. Keep looking for sales


----------

